# Horse story + pics! From baby to adult - part 2



## Western (Oct 15, 2010)

Just as a note, the dates on the pictures are wrong. We set the camera up wrong and every picture I've ever taken with it say 2010. It could be pretty confusing if you were looking at the dates.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Omg ! Aww! I watched the video and was hoping he wouldn't get thrown into that propane tank and cause a massive explosion !!  This is great. You helped her a lot


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

What a wonderful story to share! Lots of blood sweat and tears I am sure. You have done an amazing job with Willow and Silver. They are lovely! Thank you for sharing this story and the photos. I wish you the very best with you and your horses.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow thats great  very heart warming


----------

